# Ok, let's be honest... who smokes in here?



## vanilla_sky (Jan 10, 2006)

I am just curious how many of us smoke here, on regular basis or ocasionally... we all know it is a horrible habit, for our health, for our skin... but some of us still do it. How it is with you?

and those who quit, please share your story, it might be inspiring for those who want to quit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I will also attach a pole, to see the percentages  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Leony (Jan 10, 2006)

You can make a poll for this thread　vanilla_sky.

I don't smoke though, the smoke getting me headaches all the time.


----------



## Laura (Jan 10, 2006)

I used to smoke but gave up 2 years ago. I just went cold turkey and chewed on a biro when i had cravings or else i drank water. I might smoke the odd one every few months but i've never been tempted to go back on them.


----------



## Min (Jan 10, 2006)

I smoked for 13 or 14 years I always said I would quit before I turned 30 &amp; I did. Dec 14th was my 4 year anniversary for quitting :icon_chee . Me &amp; my hubby just decided it was time. I quit cold turkey also it wasnt as hard as I thought it would be.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jan 10, 2006)

yes, I did attach a pole

good for you that you don't smoke :clap it's the best not to start at all.

Laura and Min, congratulations for strong will. It's never too late to quit. I used to smoke heavily, then I kind of quit, but I still smoke occasionally during parties, and I always feel very guilty afterwards.


----------



## Eva121 (Jan 10, 2006)

Lol, you quit smoking the day my bf and I started dating  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I don't smoke, never did.


----------



## Maja (Jan 10, 2006)

I smoked on social gatherings for about 3 years, then 5 years ago I quit. I realized I look preetier without a cigarette, and so does my skin.


----------



## Saints (Jan 10, 2006)

I've never smoked


----------



## kboogie007 (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm in the process of quitting right now.


----------



## lovesboxers (Jan 10, 2006)

I smoked for 14 years (except when I was Pregnant or nursing) and quit a couple of years ago. I went cold turkey. Hard in the beginning when the urge comes but if you could make in 10-20 min thru that it would end.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 10, 2006)

I've never smoked or had to be around it, thank goodness. I find it repugnant!


----------



## bunni (Jan 10, 2006)

nope i don't smoke. i also get headaches when i am around smoke.


----------



## Sarah84 (Jan 10, 2006)

:clap agree! I wish they would ban it in London, it's so nice in Ireland and America to be able to go to a bar or restaurant etc and not have to smell or breathe it in.

I'm such an anti smoker. I dont want to cause offense to anybody but I personally think its one of the most disgusting habits anybody could have, its just vile. I'm even put of nightclubs just cause I hate it so much.


----------



## Sophia (Jan 10, 2006)

All of my friends smoke since they were 13, I tried once when I was 18 and I didn't like it!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 10, 2006)

I completely agree with ya! It's a very nasty, expensive habit!

I'm so glad it's been banned in my town. I always hated when I would ask for nonsmoking and be seated near the smoking section. So many times i've had to ask to be reseated because of that.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jan 10, 2006)

I agree Trisha, it is a disgusting habit and if I could turn back time I would never put a cigarette in my mouth, I was young and stupid and I listened to my friend who convinced me to do it. It was really stupid.

I don't like public smoking, even though I smoke sometimes. I got so used to how it is in the US, no smoking in cafes, restaurants, clubs. now I came to Poland to visit and it was shocking - people smoking everywhere. It's hard to get used to it again...


----------



## Eva121 (Jan 10, 2006)

Exactly.

In a bar it's not that bad, but in a restaurant.... ruins my meal!


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jan 10, 2006)

yeah I completely understand that you weren't judgmental people have addictions, if not smoking, something else, almost everybody struggles with something! but I do agree smoking is horrible habit and I wish I never tried it!


----------



## KittyM (Jan 10, 2006)

I used to smoke, but quit 11 september 2001!!!!!

Yes it`s easy to remember that date!

I was not a heavy smoker, but enjoyed it at social gatherings!!Now I am the worst anti-smoker ever acording to my friends, but they have quit too!I love that it got forbidden to smoke on bars and restaurants here in Norway two years ago!!!


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jan 10, 2006)

haha I heard that ex smokers are the worst :icon_twis  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Cirean (Jan 10, 2006)

I smoke, smoke lots. Don't get me started LOL :icon_lol:


----------



## jennycateyez (Jan 10, 2006)

i tried it once when i was younger but thats it, i think its so nasty and i would never date a smoker who the hell would want to kiss that? i just think its plain nasty! imo


----------



## Min (Jan 10, 2006)

As an ex smoker myself I never preach because a person isn't going to stop unless they want to. It doesn't matter what I say &amp; I know that. I can only be encouraging &amp; reassure them that it does get better if they are trying to quit.


----------



## clairey (Jan 10, 2006)

My thoughts exactly Trisha! I really love the way smoking has been banned in any public places in Ireland for a couple of years now. Makes going out so much nicer.

When I was in Australia recently I saw htey'd brought in a law where you're not allowed smoke within 1 metre of the bar, which I thought was a bit pointless. Like the smoke isn't going to travel 1 metre! Doesn't protect the bar staff at all. If you're gonna ban it, do it properly! :icon_twis


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 10, 2006)

I never ever even tried a cigarette.

I've seen a few people close to me either die of lung cancer or emphysema - that plus the fact that I hate the way it smells, is enough for me to stay away.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Jan 10, 2006)

I smoked socially for about 10 years, then quit when I became pregnant and never went back!:icon_chee


----------



## tashbash (Jan 10, 2006)

Well I am sooooo allergic to cigarette smoke, if I ever tried one, I would probably die. So I agree with you Trisha very much. Being so allergic, when people smoke in public around me, I get very sick. I hate it because I can't control what they do but it affects me greatly. So I also am very happy that they have banned it in a lot of public places.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jan 10, 2006)

yeah! great reason to think about for all of us who want to quit:clap


----------



## Cirean (Jan 10, 2006)

I wonder why it's ok to attack smokers on this thread but if I was to attack people with food addictions I'm sure I'd get banned.

I remember what it was like to be a non smoker (as a child) around smokers, I remember how it used to make me feel sick. I don't smoke where I'm not allowed nor do I subject my pets to my smoke.


----------



## Andi (Jan 10, 2006)

IÂ´ve tried it a couple of times but I never liked it. I am the worst anti-smoker ever. I think itÂ´s a shame when people smoke sitting next to you without even asking if it bothers you. I mean, by that smokers put us non-smokers at risk of getting lung cancer by passive smoking!!! that makes me so mad. of course I then go and sit somewhere else, but why do I have to?

I`d love for smoking to be banned in bars, restaurants and such here in austria. but unfortunately not even every restaurant here has a non-smoking area.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jan 10, 2006)

I smoke but I didn't feel attacked at all


----------



## lovesboxers (Jan 10, 2006)

I don't feel attacked at all, of course I no longer smoke.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> However my husband does, I wish he would quit. He wants to, itS just a disgusting nasty *HABIT~ADDICTION*. He is going to try again, and all I can do is encourage him. But yes, it stinks and is nauseating to me now. He never smokes around the house, MUST go outside thank you.


----------



## Sirvinya (Jan 10, 2006)

I don't smoke and never have. I've got nothing against smokers but I've chosen not to smoke, I don't want to breathe in their second hand smoke.


----------



## Laura (Jan 10, 2006)

Ditto big time! Although i hate the bars that dont have smoking areas and people stand outside the front door so you've to walk past all the smoke on the way in


----------



## Cirean (Jan 10, 2006)

Maybe I'm just more sensitive, I get tired of hearing how disgusting my addiction is... because I feel like that make me disgusting in some way. People that meet me are always surprised that I smoke, I try very hard to not smell like smoke.

I've been around all sorts of addicts in my life and I find smoking the lesser of many evils. I come from a long line of addicts (I don't think we have any crack addicts but that's about it) so I think my one addiction makes me a winner. Maybe that's why I don't view it the same way as many others, even other smokers.


----------



## cottoncandy (Jan 10, 2006)

i picked "i used to smoke but im over it" which is not really true but the first one wasnt right either. i only ever was a social smoker when i was 14-16 so its not really worthy of being called a smoker.

i cant stand smoke now it makes me sick and unable to breathe, plus it pollutes our planet.


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 10, 2006)

My mother (when she was alive) was hooked on smoking AND food. My dad used to smoke cigars. My aunts - smoking. In fact, I was the only non-smoker in my family. So I don't judge anyone because I totally understand.

Now, I'm addicted to chocolate and sweets and shopping, but that's for another thread.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 10, 2006)

I am sorry this thread bothered you, Tonya. I understand what you're saying and If I put myself in your place, I would probably feel attacked, as well. No one in my family smokes except my brother. He also had many other addictions for which my parents kicked him out of the house for many years ago. He's in prison now but that's another story. Anyways, whenever I would go visit him, his house never smelled bad nor did his body. Some people reek of smoke but somehow he never did so I know it's possible. I dont like the smell of smoke. It bothers my allergies but I don't think you are disgusting at all. I have my own share of bad habits and wouldn't like someone going off on them. I don't think this thread was meant to be offensive, though.


----------



## Andi (Jan 10, 2006)

I would never go as far as to say smokers are disgusting. and not every smoker smells like smoke all the time.

The only thing that bothers me is when smokers donÂ´t take the non-smokers into consideration. like when you sit outside on a parkbench and somebody sits down next to you and basically blows the smoke right into your face. I think itÂ´s more than polite to ask first if the smoking is bothering the non-smoker.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 10, 2006)

Agreed! I used to work in bars doing Karaoke shows and had to be around alot of smoke. There was this one guy that would always come up to me and hold his cigarette where it would be trailing right in my face or blow his smoke towards my face. I thought that was very impolite. I never said anything and would just sit there and tolerate it.


----------



## Cirean (Jan 10, 2006)

I totally agree that smokers should keep it to themselves, you should always try to respect the people around you. It's like drinking and driving, to me, if you want to kill yourself that's your business but don't take others down with you.


----------



## Andi (Jan 10, 2006)

very well said! :icon_bigg


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2006)

i used to smoke occasionally like when i went out and people had them. i used to smoke black and mild cigarillos (ghetto.lol.) then i began to smoke heavily for a few months. but i haven't smoked for 2 years now.


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 10, 2006)

tonya, i'm sorry you feel like you were attacked, but i can see why it would upset you. please don't take it personally. you know everyone here are sweethearts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i've "tried" smoking, but i didn't even know you had to have the cigarette in your mouth in order to light it, so after that, no way LOL

my new room (in the new apt.) smells like cigarette smoke and i don't know why. i'm guessing the lady who lived here before us smoked like a chimney and the smell just won't go away. it grosses me out so much that i can't even stay in the room.

has anyone ever started smoking after they were teenagers? i rarely hear about adults starting to smoke. i think a lot of the smoking is peer pressure. correct me i'm wrong  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Cirean (Jan 10, 2006)

I luv everyone here!

I was 13 when I started but my husband (who I refer to as a non addicted smoker) started when he was 19 or 20. He can smoke on a monday, not smoke tuesday and wednesday, etc.

I started because the older boy I had a huge crush on smoked so it wasn't really peer pressure. I'm old enough to remember when it wasn't a big deal to sell to kids.


----------



## gamaki (Jan 10, 2006)

I grew up with most of my family members being heavy smokers but I don't nessessarily blame them that I was a smoker because I have a couple cousins who grew up in the same environment and never started. I have been smoke free since New years 2000. I was a heavy smoker and started when I was around 13 or 14 years old. I was in my early twenties when I quit. I feel much better but the funny thing is that I still have dreams about smoking all the time. It's been a re-occuring dream ever since I quit. My aunt told me she had those dreams too for twenty five years!(she quit for that long and then started up again, can you believe it?!!) I wake up feeling incredibly guilty, then I realise it was just a dream!

To be honest though, I liked smoking to some degree other wise I wouldn't have done it. I quit because it is extremely bad for your health and skin, plus, it stinks. I also HATED that something had control over me in some way. But what I hated most about it was that I was contributing to the Government getting richer off society's bad habbits. That angered me. Then they turn around and pretend like they care if you get sick! They don't give a rat's ass!

But I don't find people who smoke to be desgusting at all. One of my good friends is a smoker. She's one of the only ones from our group, her husband doesn't even smoke. I am positive she can quit when she wants to and I know she will when she decides to have babies.

Hopefully, anyone here who wants to, can find the determination to quit, we are all here to encourage you!


----------



## Cirean (Jan 10, 2006)

I don't blame my Dad either, he was a smoker that quit for 10 years and started again. I think it was the year they introduced the "Sin Tax" in Canada and cigarettes were almost 8$ a pack in Ontario, that was just the last straw for him I guess. The Canadian Government spends alot of time brain storming on how to introduce new taxes, if they could get a pay toilet into everyone's home they'd do it.


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Jan 10, 2006)

well i am tryin to quit AGEN, its only been 5day tho :icon_roll i hope this time works out because i dont want to smoke but then ill feel weird that im never goin to hold a cigarette agen because im so used to it. im finding myself sittin here just thinkin about a cigarette and i dont no what to do but like laura i run straight for a large glass of water (i dont no why i go for a drink though and why water because i never drink it:icon_conf ) i jus hope this time i dont give in because im always around smokers. i can see myself pretending to smoke a pen soon:icon_roll

grrrrhh NEVER SMOKE!!! you'll so regret it. i can see what everyone means about smokers though, sometimes when a smoker is next 2 me i think put it out because certain brands reak bad, like roll ups and cheap ones ewww i hate the smell of those i just think grose!!!


----------



## gamaki (Jan 10, 2006)

How true! Those bastards!..lol


----------



## Mambz098 (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm a smoker. All of my friends smoke... we have this joke about how you can't be my friend if you don't smoke.. but its just a joke. My parents know and despise it. So i don't smoke in front of them, I don't smoke in public, I smoke over at my friends houses and when I'm driving. I've quit for a while before but then I started back. I don't plan on smoking forever especially not when I have children but for now.. I'm a smoker.

Mary Amber

and to leave with a quote from Laurie Notaro

"It made me happy to invision myself in an iron lung or oxygen tent turning up my artificial voicebox full blast and yelling at the nurse 'get me a cigarette'."

okay funny... but kinda not... yeah well


----------



## Mitsuko (Jan 10, 2006)

i know what you mean.

i used to be on drugs all the time when i was younger *yes.. younger than i am now..so i was REALLY young* i quit doing all those shits when i was 15. now, ill be 19 in fews months and i dont drink, i dont use drugs, im not a gambler *well i never been* the only bad thing i do is smoking. *well i used to smoke since i was 12, now i smoke 1 smoke a month* i dont smoke during winter because i dont like to smoke indoor and i dont like smoking outside and being cold. i smoke more often during summer because i have a private beach so i can smoke outside and i dont bother anyone. but i dont smoke in restaurant or anything public. my bf is an heavy smoker and sometimes its bother me. when we're in car at -4 and he open the window to smoke! i dont like the smell either. i do respect non-smoker and smoker. here we cant smoke in bars now.. i think its a little too much. but anyways.


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Jan 10, 2006)

I used to smoke, but quit cold turkey when I got pregnant.


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 10, 2006)

I use to when I was in my mid teens but gavei t up.


----------



## DG_14 (Jan 10, 2006)

I don't smoke and I never will. I cannot stand the smell of cigarettes anyway. And even so, it's extremely unhealthy. It can cause wrinkles at an early age among many other things - it causes lung cancer as well.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 11, 2006)

I dont smoke and I never have. Its weird now that the clubs and bars don't allow smoking anymore. I wake up the day after partying and my hair still smells fresh and not full of smoke!!!


----------



## KittySkyfish (Jan 11, 2006)

LOL! Best laugh I had all night. :icon_chee

When I was 13 - 18 I would socially smoke, though it was pretty infrequent. I didn't care either way if I smoked or not and after too many times of declining cigarettes, well I guess that's when I stopped.

Personally, I'm neutral on smoking. To each their own. The smoke bothers my allergies but so does cat dander. Here's a pic of my Boodle, btw...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Jan 11, 2006)

u no occasional smokers, would you say there false smoker and just for show? my bf reckons there false smokers because they'd need a cigarette all the time if they were addicted not just when people are around


----------



## suzukigrrl (Jan 11, 2006)

I used to smoke. It was bad, and then one day it started making me ill. Upset stomach! From smoking! I had to stop cold turkey, because it just made me so ill. Boyfriend smokes, so I'm still around second-hand smoke a lot. It doesn't upset my stomach like it used to. I'll have a cig once in a blue moon.


----------



## suzukigrrl (Jan 11, 2006)

Ooo! The kitty is too cute!!!


----------



## erica_1020 (Jan 11, 2006)

I so agree with Trisha and maybe people think (or can tell) I'm overweight but I'm not making others suffer by 2nd hand smoke or anything

I have never smoked and won't start!


----------



## leelee04 (Jan 11, 2006)

I smoked for ten years then I quit. I started when I was 13 and quit when I was 23. I did it cold turkey and man was it hard!!!! I with though servere withdraw and had huge anxiety attacks. I am now 24 and have not smoked for 1 year and 5 months.


----------



## Geek (Jan 11, 2006)

Trisha! You and I are on the same page! I have never tried it. But, I grew up in a family where BOTH My parents would put cigs OUT on their plates after dinner. WTF?

I find it extremely vile and if I were single, would never date a smoker. The smell is ewww and only is bad for you.


----------



## Marisol (Jan 11, 2006)

I consider myself a social smoker. When I am out at the bars or at a party, I do light up a few times. It seems like the more I drink, the more I smoke. During the week, I will probably have a smoke every other day... sort of to unwind from my day at work.

I used to smoke a pack a day (when I was 18 through 20) but I got bronchitis so I had to quit. Now a pack will last me about a month or so. I don't consider myself addicted to it though. There are times when people smoke around me and I won't have the urge to have one.


----------



## Geek (Jan 11, 2006)

I guess I am extremely impartial to anti-smoking when my dad died in my arms from smoking/diabetes combination at 54 years old. Yes, it was his choice, I know and understand that. I always make sure that smoking are told that they are violating my airspace when they are around me. I don't care what people do, but when it affects me, they will know. Sorry, but it's the way I feel.

A smoker might not always smell like smoke, but a smoker's breath does. There is no way to hide that.


----------



## Nicolet (Jan 11, 2006)

Used to smoke, smoke, smoke..drink, drink, drink...party, party, party til the wee hours of the morning. Started smoking when I was about 16 yrs old..partied hard for about 10+ long years, and then I just had enough of all of it. By about age 28, I pretty much had it all out of my system. Now, I still really enjoy a glass of wine or martini, but I'm not a big drinker and cigarette smoke really, really makes me sick now.


----------



## KittySkyfish (Jan 11, 2006)

For me, the environment and mood played a role in my desire to smoke. When I would go out at night and have fun, the cigarette was fun and enjoyable. But I never had the desire to smoke any other time. Cigarettes can be enjoyed just like a person can savor scotch or cognac, considering a person's first taste of any of those items is usually a 'yuck, ick, *spit*' kind of experience.

Would anyone other than an alcoholic be a false drinker? :icon_wink

I'm not praising cigarettes or recommending that people smoke; just giving my own experience.


----------



## atomicopera (Jan 11, 2006)

I smoke about half a pack a day, It's been a bad habit since I was 13. My skin really sucks, constantly dry and there's nothing I can do about it 'till I quit smoking.....but I about have a heart attack if I go a day without smoking :icon_cry:


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 11, 2006)

I've never smoked . . . I think my mom put the fear of death in me when I was a kid and that's the cause of my disinterest in it - I used to complain that she was giving me lung cancer when she smoked and she said that when I grew up, if she ever caught me with a smoke in my mouth, lung cancer would be the least of my problems. :icon_eek:


----------



## Andi (Jan 11, 2006)

oh IÂ´m so jealous to hear that. IÂ´d love not to smell like an ashtray from head to toe after coming home from a bar/club. especially the smell in your hair. ugh! sometimes I can even smell it after IÂ´ve washed it once. so I always have to wash it twice :icon_roll


----------



## Elisabeth (Jan 11, 2006)

Don't smoke. Never have. Unlike Tony, I only had one parent who smoked, my mom. She smoked when she was pregnant, so I figured she did enough smoking for both of us. Like Tony, our house always smelled of smoke and I developed a real bad allergy to it. Do you live in the U.S.?

A great source you could go to...would be the American Cancer Societies webpage..i think it's something like..www.acs.org...or something...

They have great info on all the ways there are to stop, online Support Groups, links to docs, etc. I don't really know, but I had two friends quit like that...should you make the decision you'd like to quit.

I wish you well.

Elisabeth


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Jan 11, 2006)

Would anyone other than an alcoholic be a false drinker? :icon_wink

that is so true, i think its just my bf because even though id smoke everyday, if i was to go without a fag for two hours but then would have two fags in 2hrs after, he would call me a false smoker and i used to think wtf, u dont plan out a time you have a cigarette and decide you have to have a certain amount of time before you can have another one, id have one when i felt like one and sometime the one wouldnt jus satisfy me so i would have one, so he would call me false smoker for smokin different amount of fags in a certain time, so id say well what about people who smoke occassionally are they false and he'd be like yeah its just for show:icon_roll we would argue about it so much and i would get annoyed because he's never smoked and doesnt know nothing about it, but i think he just wanted me to quit


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Jan 11, 2006)

i understand how non smokers think though, i hate it when id get back form a pub it would make me feel so quizy when i smelt my hair, or if i was to walk in a room full of smoke id have to go outside to get air because it would be so stuffy. and id think the same if i saw somone put out a fag on a plate i think thats totally disgusting. iv never smoked around non smokers unless they said it was fine and would go outside in non smokers houses, or even if i was already outside like at the bus stop i would always ask first or walk around for a bit away from them.


----------



## eightthirty (Jan 11, 2006)

I agree, but on the same note drinking and driving inflicts upon innocent drivers everyday. We can hardly regulate that in the US. There are laws against it, but people still do it.

I'm a smoker, but I was delighted when they passed a no-smoking ordinance in my county. I'm a polite smoker, I guess.


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Jan 11, 2006)

That's awesome!! Isn't it great how God will do that if you sincerely ask Him?? That's how I was able to quit too!!


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Jan 11, 2006)

I totally understand Tonya!! When I used to smoke, I was so tired of people telling me how bad it was and how gross it was that I smoked. People were always suprised too when they found out I smoked like it was some appalling thing. I used to think, man, at least I'm not shooting up heroin!! It used to anger me when people would shove their opinions in my face. So to each their own!!


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Jan 11, 2006)

When I smoked, I NEVER smelled like smoke. I guess that's why it was so shocking when people found out I smoked. I didn't like to smell like it so I'd always wash my hands and have plenty of perfume on hand.

But now that I've quit, I can smell smoke a mile away. If you've even been near a cigarette, I'd know it. And I too hate it when smokers have total disregard for everyone else. When my son was first born, smoking was still legal in most Georgia restaurants and public places (It's illegal now), and I used to hate it when smokers would stand next to us and smoke with a total disregard for the infant next to them. When I smoked, I wouldn't even light up if there was a baby around. I just felt like if I wanted to smoke, that's fine, but I wasn't going to push my choices on a child. I mean, can you not wait until you get to the car?! I used to always hate it too because it seemed like every restaurant we'd go to, you'd have to walk through the smoking section to get to the non-smoking section, which was pretty much smoking anyway because we're all breathing the same air. I am just so thankful smoking has been banned in most (if not all) public places in Georgia. At least for the sake of my son.


----------



## Andi (Jan 11, 2006)

I totally agree with you!!! itÂ´s crazy to see people smoking next to kids, and EVEN WORSE-pregnant women smoking. itÂ´s so sad...just this morning we had a lecture in school about physical abnormalities and abnormal behavior in newborns. seeing pictures of babies whoÂ´s mothers had smoked during pregnancy made me so sad!!!! :icon_sad:

really, I think if I saw a pregnant woman smoking somewhere, IÂ´d have to fight hard not to go up to her, take the cigarette away from her mouth and yell at her. grr, that makes me so mad.


----------



## Geek (Jan 11, 2006)

But, I have talked to people who say they didn't smell like smoke, THEY SWORE IT. But on the contrary, it was stinky. I think allot of smokers think that, but they don't realize how MUCH it sticks w/ them. I guarantee you that I would have been able to smell you


----------



## Maja (Jan 11, 2006)

I agree. That is the worst. And even the whole outfit smells, down to the underwear. Not to mention your skin. Gross!


----------



## Geek (Jan 11, 2006)

I love living in California! No indoor smoking allowed! It's illegal. California started the no -smoking-indoors revolution. When I travel to Wisconsin, it's so strange to me when they ask "smoking or non" when we go out to eat.

It's just that when someone smokes nearby me, it affects me and how fair is that? I don't affect them by anything I do.


----------



## Cirean (Jan 11, 2006)

The only reason I say I don't smell is because I've been told that by non-smokers. I realise that people who smoke don't smell it like non-smokers do, just like dog owners never think their houses smell like dog :icon_lol:


----------



## Andi (Jan 11, 2006)

yeah, it doesnÂ´t necessarily mean the baby is gonna be affected. IÂ´ve heard women on stupid talkshows talking about that topic, always bring up examples of how they know this and that woman who smoked during pregnancy and her kids were born healthy. but that doesnÂ´t change the fact that you increase the risk of your baby being born underweight, with typical facial abnormalities, weaker immune system and other things.

I guess it doesnÂ´t matter how many women you know who smoked and had healthy babies, if YOUR child is sick than it WILL matter to you.


----------



## Andi (Jan 11, 2006)

oh god we need that law here too. the only places where smoking is not allowed that I can think of are-hospitals (who still have huge smoking areas! how sick is that? you see patients walking around in their white hospital clothes smoking one cig after another), inside subway-stations...thatÂ´s all I can think of.

and not even every restaurant has non-smoking areas. and sometimes the non-smoking areas are RIGHT NEXT to the smoking areas....so the smoke gets over to your table anyway


----------



## Geek (Jan 11, 2006)

OMg andrea, you are so right!


----------



## Cirean (Jan 11, 2006)

I think people with non addictive personalities can smoke once and awhile and not need to smoke constantly, like my husband. One day I asked him if he was coming out for a smoke with me and he says "Nah, don't feel like smoking anymore." Didn't touch a cigarette for 3 years after that. He never smokes when his ship is out at sea, he doesn't like going on the smoke deck. I wish I could be like that, if I could just smoke 1 cigarette after dinner everyday I'd be content.


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Jan 11, 2006)

Ditto with me. I say that I didn't smell like smoke because all my non-smoker friends and coworkers would tell me that, and in their shock of finding out I was a smoker they'd say, "You smoke?!?! But you never smell like it!!!" I'm sure there were times though when I did. And I'm sure people with super sensitive smoke radars could smell it on me. (I have one of those now.) If I were to smell me when I smoked now, I'd definitely be able to tell. Now...did that make sense?? hehe...


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Jan 11, 2006)

Man, right before I quit, I had become a slave to cigarettes. I would plan my whole day around when I could smoke. Mu hubby used to smoke too, and he just quit one day. He just got tired of it and laid it down. I was just amazed that he could do that. I smoked for about 4 months after he quit, and he just couldn't understand why it wasn't as easy for me to lay it down as it was for him. Lol, I used to go to the gym, workout, and then smoke a ciggy afterwards. Kinda counterproductive, dontcha think??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## divamom (Jan 11, 2006)

I used to smoke only when I drank in social situations, which wasn't very often. Sounds weird, but I liked to have my drink in one hand and a cig in the other. Other than that, I never craved smoking on a daily basis. Nowadays, I rarely smoke (maybe b/c I rarely drink!) but I have nothing against people who smoke though, it may be a bad habit and all, but it is their choice to do so. I figure, they know the effects that smoking has on them, it's no secret. So I don't feel like I should be preachy to them about it. If they want to get help to quit, then great, but I think that the person has to be ready to do it first. To each his own I guess. But, the only thing I ask is to have etiquitte about it, like at least ask me if I mind. And smoking around babies, uh no. On rare occasions I don't mind having a cig or a drag on a cigar, just for fun. I used to smoke the "wacky tobacky" when I was single, but I think that may be another thread.:icon_twis


----------



## Geek (Jan 11, 2006)

&lt;----- sensitive smoke radar


----------



## Geek (Jan 11, 2006)

Something I have never understood is how a significant other can smoke and the other doesn't? I mean, there is nothing attractive about a smoker's mouth. But I can sure understand of both smoke in a relationship.


----------



## divamom (Jan 12, 2006)

Yes that is something I don't get either. I could never be with someone who smokes, but thats just me. Perhaps they just get used to it?


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Jan 12, 2006)

I dont its a bad habit :icon_eek::icon_twis


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Jan 12, 2006)

When my hubby quit and I didn't, he used to always complain about the taste. Which of course would make me mad, so I'd go light up another one to cool down. I was a slave I tell ya!!


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Jan 12, 2006)

hmm im not sure if i agree, iv smoked for nearly 4 years and my mom and brother have never said i smelt like it or anything, and believe me my brother would say something for sure if he thought i was.


----------



## Geek (Jan 12, 2006)

Oh, but everyone who smokes, smells like smoke

remember, I have the sensitive smoke radar


----------



## MACGoddess (Jan 12, 2006)

Never did and never will... Not to offend anyone else here, I don't have a problem with people smoking, but personally the thought of inhaling smoke into my mouth let alone my lungs wants to make me sick. eww!


----------



## Elisabeth (Jan 12, 2006)

Kim, I tell ya, sometimes I feel grateful that I can walk and talk at the same time the way my mom smoked. But after having talked to some of my contemporaries, the "2 paks a menthol a day" moms were pretty common-I was born in '64...and of course always been hypersensitive to it. What I don't understand is why they have laws against hitting and hurting your children physically...but not against poisoning them over the long haul with second hand smoke? It's one thing to smoke outside...but in the house..all day long?


----------



## Elisabeth (Jan 12, 2006)

Totally OFF TOPIC!! (I didn't want to start an "I love Boodle" thread)...but...Kerry...I LOVE BOODLE!! I have a male cat...his name is Cookie...who could be Boodle's brother!! A lovebug orange boy cat.

O.k. had to say that....Sorry everybody....:icon_love


----------



## snj (Jan 13, 2006)

Me either. I cant stand ppl who smoke in prohibited areas.:icon_mad:


----------



## redrocks (Jan 13, 2006)

Ick - I've never smoked and have no desire to ever try it. Blech! Nasty.

Ken smokes and I tell him he stinks when he comes in from smoking. (There is no smoking in the house) He also knows not to kiss me on the mouth after he's smoked. I make him go brush his teeth or swish some Listerine in there! LOL He's pretty good about it too!


----------



## KittySkyfish (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Suzukigrrl and Elizabeth - thanks for the Boodle lovin'! Cookie is an awsome cat name, btw. :icon_love

_Okay, now back to the smoke-stack chat...._


----------



## froggie (Jan 13, 2006)

I don't smoke  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Jan 13, 2006)

nope. never did and never will start. ^^

but i secondhand smoke. x.X

my brother and cousins do it in the house, it's horrible...


----------



## Killah22 (Jan 14, 2006)

Smoking is one of the worst things people can possibly do to their body. I have never ever tried smoking and never will. I am constantly going at it, debating with family members because they all smoke, every last one of them. When I go over my relative's house, they have to go outside to smoke ...yeah, it's their home but they have to take that outdoors. I always tell them how unhealthy it is. Then I grab their cigarette pack and read it to them outloud, telling them what it can do to their bodies. But, besides what I say, they still choose to do that to their bodies, so unfortunately, it's on them. I guess, some people just have to find out the hard way.


----------



## lovesboxers (Jan 14, 2006)

In the beginning we both smoked. Now only him and it is gross!:icon_wink But bringing it up will surely start a great row. *I know this from experience* He is sensitive to this because he has tried to quit a couple of times.


----------



## lovesboxers (Jan 14, 2006)

YES!!! That is the only way I was able to quit, by asking God to take away the desire for cigarettes. I owe it all to Him.

I can do all things through Christ who strengthens me. -Phillipians 4:13


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 14, 2006)

I smoke... (VS Ultra Lights) I started when I was around 18 --- AFTER all the pressure from the teen years.. very stupid... but an old b/f who I was seeing at the time was a smoker, and little by little -- I became one too. I don't smoke as much as I used to... mainly because since I got my truck (in October) I refuse to smoke in it. The first week was a little weird, driving around without a cig... but I got used to it, and now it doesn't bother me at all. I'm not a feind or anything, I can go hours without one... but usually when I'm bored, or after I eat, I'll want one. It's weird now... I'll remember just lighting up in the car 'just because'.. then if I wanted coffee or something.. .I'd purposely drive to a further away 7-11 so I wouldn't waste a cig goign to one closer after I had just lit it... lol Now... I go wherever the hell I want  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (And just smoke one afterwards lol) I'll quit soon... I just want to do it for myself, when I want to... and not because everyone tells me how bad it is. I dunno... I know it is - I just want to do it for me, when I feel it's right for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovesboxers (Jan 14, 2006)

I wish you luck Janelle when you do.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BeneBaby (Mar 9, 2006)

I have never smoked in my life and never will. I honestly cannot stand the smell of smoke and it burns my throat so bad. My Dad started smoking when he hit 40 and I am so scared for him. He has an addictive personality and was an alcoholic and drug addict too. Emphysema runs in my family and my Grandmother died from Smoking.

I am not attacking any smokers here and I know smoking is a personal choice. I don't agree with the saying "your only hurting yourself", my Dad is hurting me by smoking. I worry about him and if he gets cancer or lung disease he's not the only one who suffers. I only have one dad and once he's gone that's it. I have to live the rest of my life missing him. So if you think "killing yourself" is your choice, think about those people who love you.


----------



## Geek (Mar 9, 2006)

I know how you feel Bene, except one difference. My dad did die from smoking  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> It's a toughie


----------



## FrillyChimps47 (Mar 9, 2006)

Hi Tony, I've been PMing you for the past 3-4 hours about 3 times. Are you getting my messages? I dont know. :scared: :wassatt:


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 9, 2006)

I have never touched a cigarette ever and have not wanted too. Growing up my parents were smokers and that did cause me to dislike smoking. Smoking is a "smelly habit" at least living with my parents, I would go to school and my friends would tell me my clothes smelled like cigarettes. Also, kissing someone who smokes from my experience is a different taste...(I don't like it)...Also, I really hate leaving a club and having my hair and clothes reek of cigarettes.


----------



## islandgirl930 (Mar 9, 2006)

Sorry but I think it's the nastiest thing. I just hate the smell and I'd rather not have cancer. No thanks. :madno: :icon_smil


----------



## kaeisme (Mar 9, 2006)

Nope ..not a smoker..


----------



## ILoveLola (Mar 10, 2006)

I tried smoking when I was younger. I wanted to like it, but I didnt. Probably If I kept at it, I wouldve become a "smoker". It got me dizzy and too sick. Right now my husband smokes and I do hate it. I'm in the house breathing the same smoke hes smoking so its doing the same harm as it is to him. I open the window or the door whenever I can. I want him to quit, but it is hard. But I know he'll quit soon. :satisfied:


----------



## DollOfTheValley (Mar 10, 2006)

I smoked from age 14-18..im 21 and have been smoke free for 3 years!! YAY ME!!!!!!:clap


----------



## mac-whore (Mar 10, 2006)

i've tried it once.. when i turned 18, just to feel grown-up and buy cigs for the hell of it lol.. they tasted disgusting.. so i threw them away and haven't touched another cig in a year or so.. and never will again. just not my cup of tea.


----------



## tashbash (Mar 10, 2006)

I am in the same position as Benebaby. I HATE smoking. I think it is disgusting and I am also extremely allergic to it on top of that. But my dad has chewed tobacco religiously since he was 16. Then in the last couple of years, after he and my mom split up, he took up smoking. So now he is chewing and smoking. I am just waiting for the day that he tells us he has cancer. I love my dad so much and have always been a daddy's girl. Always. It just kills me that he is destroying himself. I don't want to sit here and watch him do this to himself, to me it's selfish. But talking to him about it is the only thing I can do. After that, it's on him.


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Mar 10, 2006)

im proud to say its been 2 months and 1 week since iv had a cigarette:clap


----------



## jessica9 (Mar 10, 2006)

mine too! i really can't stand being around cigarette smoke. second hand smoke is almost as bad as putting a cigarette to your mouth. i try to stay out of smoky clubs and bars as much as possible - rarely ever go to them because i hate the smoke so much! i'm glad i never started smoking because my friends are having really hard times quitting!

i'm surprised how many people never smoked! it seems like all my friends do!


----------



## lilla (Mar 10, 2006)

I started smoking when I started dating my hubby, but only a few a day. Never was a big smoker, couldn't stand the smell of it on my clothes or my hair. I quit years ago but my hubby still does. I haven't allowed indoors smoking for 13 years and I didn't smoke at home when I smoked either. I can't stand the smell of it and when my husband comes inside after he smokes, I want to throw up! it makes my stomach go crazy..... I wish he could quit but even trying out the medication, gum, other things.... he can't. So I tell him not to kiss or come near me after a smoke! My friends at work didn't believe me that I smoked after working there even over a year. I smoked very little and didn't go to work after one... maybe that's why... When I quit my little smoke habit, I told my husband I was done with it! and it stayed that way and I never will smoke again.


----------



## Geek (Mar 10, 2006)

This is exactly what I can't figure out, the whole, smoker/non smoker relationship factor. Even if my g/f or wife were the hottest babe on the planet, I just couldn't do it.


----------



## XDelicateX (Mar 10, 2006)

I tried a few cigarettes when I was younger, only because I was curious and wanted to see what it was like. I didn't really like it and haven't smoked since. I really want my father to quit smoking, because I am really worried about his health. Recently, he has reduced his usage, but I wish he would just stop. I love him so much. I just don't want to lose him too soon.


----------



## lilla (Mar 10, 2006)

:wacko: I still love him and I quit after I married him and before our child. Now, it is hard to have a smoker around even though he smokes no where near me or our daughter. He brushes his teeth 10 times a day but I still hate it but I can't kick him out of the marriage....


----------



## breathless (Mar 11, 2006)

i swear i already wrote a reply to this. but, maybe not. i used to smoke like 3 cigarettes a day at most. until i got pregnant. now, i cant stand the smell or thought of smoking at all.


----------



## girl_geek (Mar 11, 2006)

Ugh, health risks aside, smoking just grosses me out -- it bothers my allergies and my dry eyes, and it smells disgusting! I hate going into restaurants or gas stations or anywhere else where people are smoking. It just never even occurred to me to try a cigarette until I was old enough to know better -- fortunately I never had any friends who tried to peer-pressure me into trying one when I was younger!


----------



## FeistyFemme (Mar 12, 2006)

Of all the bad things I've ever wanted to do, smoking is not one of them. I have never smoked, and I never will. It's just not tempting to me at all.

My dad is 47 years old, and he's been smoking since the age of 8. I've lived around this all my life, and I think that's why I've never wanted to touch a cigarette. I hate how he smells like smoke, and he has the grossest sounding smoker's cough.

I hate it for him and I wish he'd quit, but it's definitely saved me.


----------



## posterofagirl (Mar 13, 2006)

I don't smoke, but when I was 10 me and my friend Charlotte stole one of her mum's cigarettes and tried to light it, but it wouldn't light. That was my one [failed] attempt at smoking.


----------



## fiji (Mar 18, 2006)

I was at my doctor's today and I got Zyban. I'm going to start taking it on Monday. Hopefully, it will help me and my skin will look better too!


----------



## Geek (May 24, 2006)

Bump! New members chime in here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## cardboardboxed (May 24, 2006)

I smoked for 5 years, "quit" about a year ago, but I still smoke socially sometimes... but very rarely.


----------



## Aquilah (May 24, 2006)

I do, and I've quit before, but it's never stuck. I really want to quit, except it doesn't help my DH smokes and he's not ready to quit. When there's two of us, it'd help if we quit together. I was prescribed Wellbutrin once, but it made me a zombie (although I was also on Zoloft at the time). Believe it or not though, the smell of someone else's smokes makes me gag! I know it stinks, and I can smell it on myself and others... Should we start a support group for those of us who smoke and want to quit???

What's crazy is that I just took a course in school on drugs and alcohol. I know cigs have over 4000+ chemicals in them, but I was amazed to know it only takes 10 seconds for the nicotine to reach the brain, and that's really all one needs to feel at ease... The rest of the cig is just smoked because, and that's what causes us to need more and want them more often since we're getting more nicotine in our system and it needs to maintain that level to stay at a normal pace (per se)...


----------



## Mina (May 24, 2006)

don't smoke, never will..iam helping my bro to stop...don't know when he can... :wassatt:


----------



## pinkbundles (May 24, 2006)

i don't smoke at the moment...but i used to be a chain smoker. once in a while when all i need is a damn cigarette to make me feel better, i'll have one.


----------



## joybelle (May 24, 2006)

My Mom never smoked. Her older sister and younger sister do. She looks way younger than them. Her skin looks so much better than her sisters'.

As for me, I only smoke when I go out which is not very often.


----------



## Retro-Violet (May 24, 2006)

guilty. i havent for like pretty much the whole year so far. but i will i know when finals come around in mid june. im one of those who smokes under stress.


----------



## Hazel Honey (May 24, 2006)

i hate to say that i'm a smoker and have been since the the age of 16 &amp; i'm 21 now. recently, i have been having some 'womanly issues' &amp; it's come to the point where i have no other choice but to quit because it increases my chances of getting cancer by 70% compared to someone who doesn't have my 'issue'. i'm at a loss right now,but i've seen the proof that it's making things worse. i'm such an anxious person &amp;i just don't know what to do. but i am soooo afraid that if i don't stop now, my condition will worsen &amp;i won't be able to have children in the future. if you have any advice, please let me know.


----------



## karrieann (May 24, 2006)

Guilty. And it sucks. Reading all the comments makes a person feel even worse about it. For those of you who have never smoked you are lucky. It is an addiction that follows you for the rest of your life. I have smoked off and on for over 20 years. it makes me shutter to think of it like that. I have quit for years at a time but it has always drawn me back at different tiimes in my life. I liken it to being an alcoholic, you can never have just one, even if you haven't had one in years because it worm it's way back into your life.

I will quit again and hopefully this time I will have learned my lesson. It's a horrible nasty addiction. It costs big bucks, smells bad, villifies you anymore.

Maybe it will just become illegal. It seems to be headed in that direction.


----------



## SexxyKitten (May 25, 2006)

i don't smoke anymore--i just woke up one day like 2 years ago and realized how gross it was and how expensive too!! from that day i've never smoked again and the smell makes me nauseous now


----------



## DollfacePro (May 25, 2006)

I quit in August at the same time I met my boyfriend... I smoked out of boredom and I smoked due to stress and I smoked when I drank alcohol or coffee or when I sat at the table with my sister or when I drove. Now I am happy and not bored and not stressed and I rarely drink and I can't stand my sister and I'm on the pill, so I gained weight. Because of all these circumstances I now have the fattest butt in town. Cigarette smell grosses me out and I can't believe I used to smell that way but I would be lying if I said I didn't miss it.


----------



## SierraWren (May 25, 2006)

I'm an anxious,antisocial smoker--meaning, I don't smoke just to be part of a group and relax and blend in;I smoke when I feel as if I absolutely HAVE to have a cigarette,or die--it gets that vile and extreme. Wanting/wishing to be invisible, I'll sit in the back yard and smoke all by myself, hunched over, ashamed, miserable to be back in this low state of despair.Fortunately my husband hates the smell of smoke and the act/repurcussions of smoking both enough that I actually smoke very rarely--I go thru maybe a pack and a half a year.And his anger at me for smoking isn't half what my own is, for it. No matter how little I may now smoke,any addiction can grow, and I've wanted to quit completely for years. I'll keep trying...


----------



## goddess13 (Jun 3, 2006)

I voted I don't smoke and I never did.


----------



## jayleelah (Jun 3, 2006)

I don't smoke and never dit.

I hate it when ppl smoke around me. Especially when my hair has just been washed and smells so good


----------



## KimC2005 (Jun 3, 2006)

I don't smoke and probably never will. I have never really had any huge desire to smoke them. Both of my parents smoked cigarettes. My mom quit about 15 yrs ago and I'm pretty sure my dad still does. He just doesn't smoke in the house. I wish he would stop smoking all together but, he's a grown man and I really can't tell him what to do with his money and body. I don't have a problem with people who smoke, I just hate the smell of it. I hate being around it and it makes me sneeze and my eyes get all itchy and watery. I can definately tell someone who smokes. Everything reeks of it. Well, good luck to those who are trying to quit. I'm sure its a tough battle and a hard habit to break.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 3, 2008)

I will speak honestly, I used to smoke and now I have totally quit!! I only had a few a day, 3-5 cigs at most.

To each their own, I am not against smoking, I just don't anymore!

But since I love my MuT ladies, I would love to see you quit LOL!

MUAH*


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Feb 3, 2008)

I don't smoke. I learned from experience. I tried a drag from my friends cig and I gagged and choked and couldn't breathe and my throat hurt so bad afterwards. I learned right then and there that smoking was not for me. I'm so glad it's not either. I hate smelling like cig smoke. I can't really breathe either when people smoke around me either.


----------



## MissPout (Feb 3, 2008)

I used to smoke, but I am over it. Started with 12 and i had my last cigarette with 19


----------



## ~*Helen*~ (Feb 3, 2008)

Nope, never have and never will. The guy I'm seeing used to have a 20 a day habit but he's cut down to 1 or 2 a day.


----------



## lilyswan (Feb 3, 2008)

I don't smoke and never did, the thought of smoking was scared out of me in elementary school when they showed us pictures of the lungs of smokers.


----------



## magosienne (Feb 3, 2008)

i don't and never tried it. i can't stand the smell !


----------



## Annia (Feb 4, 2008)

I find cigarettes disgusting. They smell bad and can cause health problems. I also can't stand it when I see a pregnant mother (or parents that already have kids) smoking.

I donâ€™t smoke and I never did.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 4, 2008)

I don't and I can't stand to be around it. Nasty.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Feb 4, 2008)

I don't smoke. I think it's really selfish in certain circumstances, like if you smoke in your home and have children and an SO who all hate it and have asthma. It smells bad to me and I'd much rather spend my money on other things that won't shorten my life. Seeing someone in my family smoke 3 packs a day for so long has made me realize that I'm not going to smoke.


----------



## ZebraGarden (Feb 4, 2008)

I smoked for about 5-6 years, now that I think about it I started pretty young. I stopped when I found I was pregnant, and haven't smoked since. So it has been about 2years. Unfourtantly, I can't get my boyfriend to follow my lead


----------



## ivette (Feb 5, 2008)

i always hated it when my parents smoked


----------



## BlinkPretty (Feb 5, 2008)

I started smoking 3 years ago exactly! I despised smoking prior to beginning. It all started with stress. My ex fiance and I had major problems and then my dad passed away. I suppose you could say I completely collapsed and started smoking. I smoked so much! Recently I've cut down to the point I rarely smoke.

It's an awful habit...but when you're down in the dumps anything is possible.

Two things helped me stop smoking as much.

1) I used clear plastic filters that filtered out 75% tobacco. Just seeing the tar like liquid filling up in the filter as I smoked made me want to stop right away. However, it didn't get rid of the addictions.

2) Addictions started to lessen when I started working out and running. I started running every night and after running the LAST thing I wanted was a cig!!

Those are a few things I did. Not sure they will work for everyone. Could give it a try. =]

-Sarah


----------



## lummerz (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm not a smoker...I have always been a casual smoker but the last time i touch a ciggy was 5 years ago. I will only light up if i'm up in the snow.


----------



## suzannev68 (Feb 5, 2008)

Today is day 16 of not smoking for me! I can't believe it, I have not gone this long since I started at 14. I am on the patch and it works, everyday gets easier. This was the 5th time I tried quiting. I miss it but had to do it for my future (have some health concerns).


----------



## KellyB (Feb 5, 2008)

Good for you!!! I have an Uncle who quit 6 times and now hasn't smoked in 20 years. He said you never give up because that last time you quit might be the time that it works.


----------



## Anthea (Feb 5, 2008)

I don't smoke and I don't like the smell around of tobacco smoke around me, I am so pleased you can now walk ionto a club or anywhere and not leave with the stench of tabacco in your hair and clothes. I do feel for those who do smoke are attempting to give it up, its gotto be really hard, well done to those who have succeded.


----------



## Jadeanne (Feb 7, 2008)

My father smoked for 50 years and he died from lung cancer. He worked until age 65 1/2 and passed away just before his 67th birthday.

As soon as he was diagnosed, he phoned me from his hospital bed and asked me to quit.

I had smoked for 12 years and was smoking my pipe while I was talking to him on the phone. When he asked, I told him I would, set the pipe down, and never smoked anything again.

This was in early August, 1979. In late August he was admitted to a cancer hospital close by where I worked, so my mother stayed with us, my wife took my mother to the hospital every day for a long visit and stayed with her during the visit.

Almost every day that I worked (very close by) I was able to visit him a 2 or 3 times of times a day - before work, at lunch, and after work.

All of the things they tried didn't work, and during the 3rd week of September he was in discomfort. At the end of the week, he seemed to be fading, then the next day his heart stopped and they got it beating again once but it stopped for good about an hour or so later.

I'm glad that he did not have really prolonged suffering.

At first it was tough, but I remembered the promise to my father. This August will mark the 29th anniversary of my quitting smoking.

Jadeanne


----------



## bella1342 (Feb 7, 2008)

Never even tried it.


----------



## Narciliztic (Feb 15, 2008)

i smoke occasionally.. but i make it a point that i rinse my mouth or brush my teeth after every cancer stick.


----------



## bCreative (Feb 15, 2008)

Never smoked..and don't plan on starting any time soon.


----------



## Barbette (Feb 15, 2008)

I never smoked. My mother is a big smoker though, so I am sure my lungs have been ruined from growing up in a smoker's environment.

To parents who are smokers, please think about what you are doing to the health of your children and loved ones...


----------



## jakk-attakk (Feb 15, 2008)

i dont and wont ever. tried it once when i was about 13 and promptly puked. everyone laughed at me and i was too scared to ever try it again incase the same thing happened and everyone laughed at me again lol. so peer pressure kind of worked in my favour!

my mum smoked when she was pregnant with my older sister and younger sister but says she couldnt smoke when she was pregnant with me cos it made her violently ill. So its weird that i'm the only one out of us who never smoked (although both my sisters quit when they got pregnant) but its also weird that i'm the only one she never smoked with and i'm the only one who was born with a defect (cleft lip and i weighed about 4lbs) and the other two were fine and healthy weights.


----------



## KatJ (Feb 16, 2008)

Never have, but i do get strange cravings every once in a while. Don't plan on ever trying it though.


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Feb 16, 2008)

I quit cold turkey about two years ago. It was actually the 2nd time I quit. I was under a lot of stress and going through a hard time, and started socially smoking. I didn't want to turn into a smoker again so finally 2 years ago I quit again completely.


----------



## tigger (Feb 16, 2008)

i never have and i never will

i think already having asthma and being a sports person has really put meoff ever trying


----------



## Sandy22 (Feb 16, 2008)

Quit years ago. The smell of it now makes me gag.


----------



## Snieze (Feb 16, 2008)

I do...


----------



## reesesilverstar (Feb 16, 2008)

Smoke makes my throat itch. It wasn't so bad b4, but it seems to be gettin worse now...


----------



## jinaz (Feb 19, 2008)

I smoked for about 5 years but quite some time ago (1987!). Can't stand it now and can't believe I ever did it!


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Feb 19, 2008)

I dont smoke!


----------



## Geek (Feb 19, 2008)

I am in your boat Babette. Same thing here, parent smoked a ton around us, blah blah blah.. I know some parents who don't smoke in the house, but DO smoke in the car with children. Why do they think that's ok? Or should I say, why do they not give a shit? Actually, here in California, it's against the law now!


----------



## love2482 (Feb 19, 2008)

I am not a smoker. My mom does though, and as I was growing up she always told me not to. I guess for some reason it stuck. I always hated being in smokey bars, and they banned smoking in restaurants and bars in Houston last September. It was really nice for the week I was able to enjoy the smoke free environment, because that same month I met my boyfriend who smokes like a chimney. I hate constantly smelling like cigarettes because I'm always around him.


----------

